# Sanding sealer for a final finish?



## drushr (Jul 17, 2009)

Sanding sealer for a final finish, Will it last? 

I just started turning pen’s this year and have a few questions about a finish. Will Mylands Cellulose Sanding Sealer for a final finish last very long?
Will it protect the pen from the oils and dirt on your hand?   
I have tried 2 other finishes like WAX and Wipe on Polly with sealer underneath them and they all leave the pen looking and feeling a little different.       

I kind of like the soft feel and soft look that I get after I have applied several coats 6-8 of sealer and sanded with a fine Micro-mesh.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it depends on what you mean by "last".  I don't think the sanding sealer will protect the wood from hand oils, finger prints, etc.   But I also don't think those things necessarily affect the pen negatively.  Depending on what you are trying to achieve, IMHO, this would be an acceptable way to finish the pen.

  -Barry


----------



## darrenjttu (Jul 17, 2009)

I never apply more than one maybe two coats of sanding sealer.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 17, 2009)

As a finish the sanding sealer won't hold up very well . It really is not a finish , it's just meant to fill the grain and seal the wood . Do yourself a favor and learn a good finish , like CA or poly or lacquer or enduro . If you want your hard work to last more then just a few weeks you really don't have a choice . I have tried almost every other kind of finish there is and the best and fastest I have found is CA but the other three work well and are much more durable then any friction finish for pens .


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 17, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> As a finish the sanding sealer won't hold up very well . It really is not a finish , it's just meant to fill the grain and seal the wood . Do yourself a favor and learn a good finish , like CA or poly or lacquer or enduro . If you want your hard work to last more then just a few weeks you really don't have a choice . I have tried almost every other kind of finish there is and the best and fastest I have found is CA but the other three work well and are much more durable then any friction finish for pens .


 I second this approch FULLY!


----------



## drushr (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.  I still have a lot to learn about pen turning and finishing.


----------

